# Co2 Reactor



## coldmantis

just wondering if anyone has used one of these, and any comments they can provide. THANKS


----------



## coldmantis

just came in yesterday, it was a bitch to prime. was playing around with it a little so far not impressed. will take a pic later today and monitor my drop checker, trying for yellow with 2bps which I couldn't do before with it in my intake of my ehiem 2217 or my diy intank ghetto looking reactor.


----------



## coldmantis

using 2 drop checkers with new drop checker solution on each side of the tank, co2 came on at 7pm checked around 8:45pm and it's dark green, hopefully it's lime to yellow by 11pm.










I jammed a cig filter for smaller bubbles


----------



## FlyingHellFish

How much was that thing with shipping, customs etc?

What two drop checker solution are you using? The CAL Labs one with the 4dkh and whatever KH the other one is?


----------



## coldmantis

FlyingHellFish said:


> How much was that thing with shipping, customs etc?
> 
> What two drop checker solution are you using? The CAL Labs one with the 4dkh and whatever KH the other one is?


no customs, not sure how much gf bought it from me. I think it was less then $35usd. the co2 solution I made and also sell. This reactor is basically a little smaller then a eheim 2213 maybe a 3rd of the size. Instructions that came with it are worthless since it's in japanese so is the box, so I had to guess everything, there is a button you can press but I have no idea what it does I thought it was a priming button but I now think it's a pressure release button or something like that.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

coldmantis said:


> Instructions that came with it are worthless since it's in japanese so is the box, so I had to guess everything,


Hahahahah

yo by the way check your inbox about the UG.


----------



## lemuj

that looks cool.. If anybody else want to order it let me know maybe we can do a group order?


----------



## coldmantis

I checked both drop checkers at 11pm it's light green but not lime yet, I don't have a final verdict for this product yet. Maybe I should clean my 2217 so that more flow goes into the reactor so it can spin the bubbles around the cylinder more. Will try to clean the canister filter when I have some time tomorrow. Last time I cleaned the filter wasn't that long ago maybe 1.5 months?


----------



## FlyingHellFish

How long does your Drop Checker take to go to light green if you were using a diffuser?


----------



## coldmantis

FlyingHellFish said:


> How long does your Drop Checker take to go to light green if you were using a diffuser?


On this tank no idea plant mass and tank size is soo big for a ceramic diffuser. On my fluval spec with a glass diffuser runn at 1 bubble per 2 seconds it goes to yellow in like 3hours maybe
Will be posting a video up and giving this product my final verdect. Was going to post the video up yesterday but my gf laughed in my face for my steven spielberg skills  so she will edit the video for me


----------



## coldmantis

Here is the video of the Jaqno in Action noticed the mega pearling. I took a vid of the old diy ghetto reactor vs. this one.

*TURN ON YOUR SPEAKERS IT MAKES THE VIDEO BETTER THAN IT LOOKS LOL*






My Final Verdict of this Product


 Has more Pearling then my old DIY
Both Reactors get lime on drop checker at 3bps, was hoping for yellow on the Jaqno
DIY is intank and ugly, Jaqno is nice looking and outside so more equipment not in tank the better view.
DIY reactor has a powerhead so more electricity and noise, Jaqno is just a co2 reactor no electricity or noise.
No flow restriction.
This reactor has a built in check valve and can also double as a bubble counter, so less co2 equipment to buy, I stuck a cig filter in the reactor so that the co2 absorbs faster into the water but by doing this the reactor can no longer act as a bubble counter.
for 35 bucks it's worth every penny.
I Hope everyone enjoyed the video, I had to bother my gf the whole weekend so she can edit it. I picked the music


----------



## tom g

*reactor*

hey there , i just saw your video, this is very similar to my cerges reactor i wish my reactor body was see thru like yours so i could keep an eye on it .
my pearling is almost exactly like yours , very similar today i bumped up my bps per second to like 8 and i put drop checkers on each side of the tank .
they are a really light green almost close to turning yellow i think i can bump up the co2 a little more . fish look fine . i think these two reactors are very simmilar , i have no mist from my reactor at all 
cheers 
tom


----------



## coldmantis

the mist in the reactor I did on purpose, I stuck a cig filter in it so that the co2 will get absorbed faster into the water.


----------



## Anoobias

Beautiful. I want one!


----------



## tom g

*reactor*

i still have the cig filter in my line like u told me to do it works great to break it all up .


----------



## lemuj

very nice video...and i'm liking the reactor because of the looks and the way it works...also very interested on your CO2 Regulat0r setup, very slick and would luv to know more info about it..would be perfect for a nano...


----------



## coldmantis

lemuj said:


> very nice video...and i'm liking the reactor because of the looks and the way it works...also very interested on your CO2 Regulat0r setup, very slick and would luv to know more info about it..would be perfect for a nano...


thank you thank you, my gf has been waiting on someone to comment about the video and not the reactor lol. as for the co2 setup it's
24oz paintball->jacpac co2 regulator->removed the quick disconnects->1/4" to 1/8" reducer->1" 1/8" nipple->solenoid valve->needle valve->jbj bubble counter->metal check valve->finally to the jaqno co2 reactor

1bps will last about 4-6months
3bps will last around 2-2.5months
weights about nothing, easy to carry to refill and only 5 bucks per refill. but since it only last 2-2.5 months at 3bps I'm thinking about getting a 5-10lbs if I decide to move this tank in my living room to my fish room then I'll probably get a 20lb and an aquatek regulator with a 6 needle valves manifold.

I have 4 of these setups some with 2 needle valves I have one on my fluval spec and I run it at 1 bubble per 2 seconds it last around a year, can't go wrong with 5 bucks per year to refill!. I would tell you where to buy everything but the main part of this setup the regulator is discontinued so your better off getting an aquatek plus a cga320 to paintball adapter and a paintball tank should cost you around 120ish for everything.

20oz setup on my fluval spec










drop checker is fully yellow in person but the camera makes it look a little lime


----------



## tom g

*video*

the video was great it showed me how your tank was pearling and mine is almost the same , very nice thank you and yes thank her for the details of the pearling 
cheers 
tom


----------



## Reckon

A couple years old I know. But was just doing a search on this reactor. Watched the video and had to post props to the music. Well done sir!


----------

